# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  What's good in smartphone apps for travelers?

## Travel2

Hi,

I've never owned a smartphone before as I my employer won't allow camera phones on site (I work in the automotive sector with prototype vehicles) and I want to have a GPS with me when I head to South America later this year.

I've been doing a bit of research and I'm thinking of buying a phone to use then selling it when I get back. I'm trying to find out what good apps there are for travelers. Things of interest to me are GPS integrated city tours, PDF readers (for reading travel guide books), Spanish/Portuguese/English translation or phrase book apps. Anything like that.

I've yet to decide what type of phone or operating system to get, that will depend on software compatibility.

So, what apps are useful to travelers like us? 

Thanks

----------


## lionelklynn

Nowadays, There are many smart phone announced like Nokia N97 and Iphone in which We can get online map, Through which We can get online information about the places. Means It would be help for find the places/area at new place where We have never gone before.

----------


## johndonald

For travelers, I think GPS is the best applications in the smartphone. GPS, or global positioning, systems are very quickly becoming a standard in most new automobiles, and are even finding their way onto a variety of new cell phones. Here are some benefits:

- Significance
- Directions
- Safety
- Destination Stops
- Avoid traffic

----------


## toddvictor

Many play the app development game, few make what could even pass as part-time income from it. You actually might have a better shot at striking it rich as a freelance writer. Hell, just play the lottery instead better odds.It presents a alternative way to organise information that looks interesting and is timely as icons clutter is already a problem and going to get worse.

----------


## nicholasgage

Auto GPS is the best application in smartphone for travelers. Auto navigation systems and GPS devices are everywhere you turn in this day and age. An auto GPS system can be highly useful, especially if you do a lot of traveling.

----------


## jeckvilson

There are many smart phone announced like Nokia N97 and Iphone in which We can get online map, Through which We can get online information about the places. Means It would be help for find the places/area at new place where We have never gone before.

----------


## jackpollard

There are many smart phone announced like Nokia N97 and Iphone in which We can get online map, Through which We can get online information about the places.

----------


## peat

With the Android devices and millions of Android apps I would not even think about any thing else. With the Google Places and G Translate apps Android is a must choice for travelers. Android is open market that is why you can get a wide range of handsets.

----------


## Eugene21

I just saw Nokia Lumia.. that is really nice smartphone that is the latest around these days.

----------


## drushv

Industry players large (United Airlines, Starwood Hotels and Resorts, England) and small (beach locator, taxi finder, Slovakian ski resorts) are flooding our smartphones and tablets with vacation-related apps. The fingernail-size accessory touches on every component of travel: planning, booking, exploring, idling, photographing, filming, socializing and sharing. An app can map a route, track a flight, convert foreign currencies, edit holiday videos and even tell a German bartender, Bitte, noch ein Bier.

----------


## smokdarecki

Hi! I think AccuWeather.com application to know the weather condition, in your final travel destination.
People love to know what kind of weather conditions to expect.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

There are many smart phone announced like Nokia N97 and Iphone in which We can get online map, Through which We can get online information about the places. Means It would be help for find the places/area at new place where We have never gone before.

----------


## davisj

The main application for the traveler - map.

----------


## davidsmith36

Smartphone apps for travelers are:
Tripit
XE Currency
Duolingo
Citymapper
Splittr

----------


## Hellan

Mobile apps become one of the important aspects of our day today life.. There are many mobile app development company in India[/URL] developing n number of mobile apps each and every year some of the best travel apps are, 1. Grab 2.Freebird 3.dealray 4.Velocity 5.Happycow

----------


## elliewindler

Apps for smartphones and tablets can be useful both before you leave and while you're traveling. 

*Trip-Planning and Management*
From booking flights and hotels to managing your itinerary, these apps can help you plan your trip.


- Travel Booking
- Airlines
- Flight Trackers
- Itinerary Organizers

----------


## Rettu

I use most of these applications too. This is really quite useful when you are abroad. Also, I know of a cool mobile app that helps you train and improve your English. Here you will find more information about its features and capabilities. It's very effective in increasing the number of English words from different categories and specializations in your vocabulary. Plus, it's a trusted and accurate source of the hottest news around the world.

----------


## nguyentra3493

Tha Bet (thabet) is considered as the house that owns the largest and most diverse online game store. There are all forms of sports betting, attractive card games, etc. with high winning rates. Including prizes up to 5 billion VND. Please visit Tha Bet to join

----------

